# Missing my Princess



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Holly at such a young age. Your love for your girl is so obvious. You did the hardest thing to do. You put her pain above your own and set her free from her aching body. You will see your girl again. Hugs at this most difficult time.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. You gave Holly a wonderful life. I hope that very quickly the good memories will over take the sadness you are feeling today. Sending you strength.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you loss of Holly. Try to remember all the good times with her. She wouldn't want you to be sad. Hugs from Gunner and me.


----------



## Princess Holly (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your kind words. I am trying my best, but for some reason I keep blaming myself and thinking the "what ifs." I stayed with her until the very last second. She never liked to be smothered so I stayed right next to her and held her hand, was that enough? I hope she knew I was there with her and she wasn't alone. I just have this void in my life right now and can't get out of the funk. I am babysitting 20 hours a week and taking 5 classes, so I am trying to stay busy, but sometimes that makes it harder when there is so much going on especially when Dylan is home by himself and used to having Holly with him. Will he be okay?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.....6 years old is far too young. RIP Holly.

We lost our 8 year old Phoenix almost 3 ago. He left behind his brother and best friend of 8 years, Reno. Reno did not do well after Phoenix passed. He whined and was miserable. We ended up getting another Golden a few weeks later.....Austin. Reno and Austin bonded immediately and are very close today. One month later we added Lincoln.

Some dogs do well as only dogs. Some will grieve immediately following the loss of their buddy and then improve with time. We were used to having 2 dogs so bringing home another was definitely in our plans...perhaps not as soon as we did but for Reno's sake, we acted quickly. We've had no regrets.

Again I'm so sorry for your loss.......


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry on your loss of Holly, you gave her the final gift of love by setting her free from her suffering.

We lost our 3yr old golden Daisy just over 2 weeks ago (new member devastated thread) so understand how empty you must be feeling without her. I'm sure our little girl has found yours to play with at the rainbow bridge and they are running free


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Holly. I know it hurts so much, and it is so easy to second guess our decisions. But know that you made this hard decision with love and her best interest at heart. Give Dylan lots of love, and he too will get through this. I lost my Buddy 2 months ago today, and am still grieving for him. We never have as much time as we want with these wonderful dogs. Share your stories here, we will listen and understand! God Bless...


----------



## Princess Holly (Jan 25, 2012)

It is so nice to be able to talk with people who have experienced the love of a Golden. To lose them at such a young age just isn't fair. All of your advice really means a lot. How old was Buddy, I hope you were able to share many years with him! Did Daisy also have cancer? I am so sorry for your losses. I know I was lucky to have had 6 years with Holly, but I'd give everything for a little longer. Tuesday came so sudden. I wish that I didn't leave the house that day.


----------



## Princess Holly (Jan 25, 2012)

I am so happy I decided to join this site


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Princess Holly said:


> It is so nice to be able to talk with people who have experienced the love of a Golden. To lose them at such a young age just isn't fair. All of your advice really means a lot. How old was Buddy, I hope you were able to share many years with him! Did Daisy also have cancer? I am so sorry for your losses. I know I was lucky to have had 6 years with Holly, but I'd give everything for a little longer. Tuesday came so sudden. I wish that I didn't leave the house that day.



Daisy had renal failure, it all came on so quickly - we lost her within two weeks of diagnosis  It's so difficult without her, so know exactly how you must be feeling as we'd give anything for a little longer with her.

The people on this forum have been brilliant and have given us so much support and have sent some lovely messages.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Losing a beloved golden who only gave unconditonal love and loyalty is one of the most painful things I have dealt with in life. It seems they should live forever and be loved and treasured always.

The good news is to know they are in Heaven waiting for us and running free, chasing balls, swimming with treats aplenty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tammy*

Tammy

We are so happy you joined this loving forum and I hope you will stay here.
We also share lots of happy times, info and thoughts and our love of dogs.
We lost our Smooch, Golden Ret., at 11.5 years old, very suddenlty to hemangiosarcoma (cancer), and lost her buddy, Snobear, Male Samoyed, at age of 10 years nine months earlier also to hemangiosarcoma.

Just shower Dylan with EXTRA ATTENTION and keep an eye on him. I know that Smooch really missed Snobear when he went to the Rainbow Bridge, so we got Tonka about 3 1/2 wks. later.


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of Holly, it's a very hard thing to understand. Be strong for
everyone around you as Holly I'm sure would have wanted.
It is very hard to lose them at such a young age but Holly will be there waiting on you.

We lost our Casey at a little over a year of age to a brain anerysm in 2011, I still can't belive she is gone and still think it isn't fair but she is at the Bridge now playing with your Holly.

Mike


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Losing a beloved dog is one of the hardest things to go through, ever. We all have what if's but you did the best for your much loved girl. She is now at peace having had a wonderful life with you. Sorry it was too short. Is that her in your avatar? She looks beautiful.
RIP Holly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet Princess Holly. She was beautiful and way too young to leave. Please feel free to talk about your Princess, it helps. And we understand how you feel.


----------



## Princess Holly (Jan 25, 2012)

I keep questioning myself whether i could have convinced my parents to go through with the chemo. Maybe I could have saved her. I know this disease is extremely aggressive and I don't know if they ever had any success, but I can't stop "what if-ing." it wasn't about the money, it was about what both vets said. I think it's harder too because my mom isn't good with stuff like this. She is very emotional and hold everything inside and doesn't want to talk much about it. It is affecting me because she doesn't know how to handle situations well and it's crabby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Princess Holly said:


> ... I think it's harder too because my mom isn't good with stuff like this. She is very emotional and hold everything inside and doesn't want to talk much about it. It is affecting me because she doesn't know how to handle situations well and it's crabby.


 
Princess Holly,
You are close to my daughter's age. She is soon to be 21. Buddy was her dog at beginning. They used to spend all time together, but with her growing up, going to high school then university, full time dance school and teaching there too, getting more and more busy, Buddy spent more time with me and we got very close. On day we let him go, she had dance provincial competition, had to leave 15 minutes after, she had to be focused on her dancing and it was hard for her. Her dad took her there, I couldn't. It was first time for all these years I was not there for her. She told me later on, she was surprised but she understood that Buddy was eventually my dog. Sometimes she would tell me she thinks I love Buddy more than her. I just say, you see how much I love Buddy, can you imagine than how much I love you, you are my kid, you grew up in my stomach so you are part of me and Buddy, Buddy grew up in my heart. I know it was hard on her to see me crying every day, but I couldn't stop. Maybe the way I was acting took her focus away from grieving, because I was mess and she wanted to see me getting better. Some places my daughter and I went last summer, or things we do, or some dates, we just look at each other and start crying. We have the same thoughts, Buddy was part of it.

I am truly sorry it hurts so much.


----------

